# Clen or T3 for women??



## ZorroAzul (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok guys, now I need your help because I do not know anything about fat loss, much less side effects of Clen or T3 on women.

I have a GF who is 25 years,  and about 5 lbs overweight.  (118 lbs now)  workout 3 times/week (intense) and very sensible diet.  but those 5 lbs are impossible to shed and she wants to get rid of them ASAP.

Anyone here know what she would see the best results from??  Any side effects I should know about these drugs which are exclusive to women?

Thank you!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 14, 2006)

how about you post the actual diet.  i guarantee the answer to the last 5 lbs can be found there without clen etc.


----------



## ZorroAzul (Mar 14, 2006)

Losing those 5 lbs and keeping muscle can be nearly impossible.  If it was as easy as you seem to put it, products such as clen or T3 would be unheard of in the BB world...

Plus, this is what she asked me, and I promised to post on a board full of knowledge (this one) and get back to her...

Again, anyone know about these two products for women??


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 14, 2006)

I never said it was easy.  I've used clen in the past myself.  However, I don't think it's the thing to do without taking a good hard look at the current diet.  Your gf's may be awesome but you'd be surprised how often people say their diet is "clean" or "good" and when they actually post it...it's anything but.  (not to mention that fact that women are notorious for not eating enough calories while dieting etc. etc.)


By the way - I saw much better results with ec than w/clen.  Not everyone will agree but that was my experience with it.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 14, 2006)

A) She almost certainly can reach her goal sans supplementation with some diet alterations.  Something cyclical would probably work well here.  She probably needs to eat at maintenance for awhile if she has been purposefully dieting a lot lately.

B)  T3 won't help to preserve muscle tissue in particular.  A mild anabolic would be better but again not needed.  T3 can cause a lot of thyroid problems for women.  Not a good call imo based on anedotal feedback.

C)  Just get and use some E/C.  I would tend to think that for me at least the risks and side effects of clen usage are not even close to worth 5 lbs of fat loss.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 15, 2006)

ZorroAzul said:
			
		

> Ok guys, now I need your help because I do not know anything about fat loss, much less side effects of Clen or T3 on women.
> 
> I have a GF who is 25 years,  and about 5 lbs overweight.  (118 lbs now)  workout 3 times/week (intense) and very sensible diet.  but those 5 lbs are impossible to shed and she wants to get rid of them ASAP.
> 
> ...



118lbs and 5lbs overweight  How tall is she?  At 118lbs I would not be stressing over 5lbs especially if she is working out intensely 3 times a week.  

Double check her diet, increase cardio and go for an E/C stack if it bothers her that much.  The clen probably wouldn't hurt her, but the T3 has too many side effects and potential long term health risks to even consider it for just a 5lb cut.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2006)

I would agree with everyone here.  You don't want her using those products to lose a few pounds.  It's 5 freaking pounds - with proper diet and exercise she could lose that in 3-4 weeks.  Either way - if she doesn't have a proper diet than neither Clen nor T3 is gonna help her anyway.  Nothing compares to a healthy diet.


----------



## ZorroAzul (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok guys, sample diet...
-breakfast small cafe latte, with skim milk,  and a handful of cereal (dry)
-lunch, small tuna nicoise salad, vinegar + olive oil dressing.
-dinner, 1 piece chicken (never fried) and a small serving of potatoes.
never soft drinks, or even juices.

She eats less than a bird....

118 lbs, 5'6 height.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2006)

OMG   That is not a good diet at all!

Don't waste your time or money - clean up her diet instead 

She does eat like a bird.  No wonder why she can't lose any weight.  She needs more food - like almost double the amount.

See it's always in the diet.  Everyone thinks they eat so good and 9 out of 10 times they don't.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG   That is not a good diet at all!
> 
> Don't waste your time or money - clean up her diet instead
> 
> ...



Jodi I agree with you, but I think an explaination of why the calorie increase is needed to drop the weight.  I would try to explain, but I know you could explain it a lot better than I could.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2006)

She needs to go read the stickies.  Explaining doesn't do much but I'll sum it up.  In the stickies it outlines all the reasons, whys and know hows.

Low calories = starvation mode
Starvation mode=slow metabolism
slow metabolism=fat storage

which all equals no fat loss, no energy and stuck in a rut.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> She needs to go read the stickies.  Explaining doesn't do much but I'll sum it up.  In the stickies it outlines all the reasons, whys and know hows.
> 
> Low calories = starvation mode
> Starvation mode=slow metabolism
> ...


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 16, 2006)

One thing to keep in mind (Jodi will know better - so please chime in   )

If she's been eating this way for a long time her metabolism is probably compromised.  She definitely needs to increase her meal frequency, total calories and improve each meals content - but it might be wise for her to gradually increase her calories instead of jumping right away to the right level for her.  It's possible she may gain a couple of pounds during the transition/adjustment to appropriate calorie levels but it's definitely the right thing for her to do.  (think long term here)

and for sure - she should read the stickies at the top of the nutrition forum.


----------



## ZorroAzul (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you ladies, you have been very helpful!

I will pass on the information immediately.  thanks again


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> One thing to keep in mind (Jodi will know better - so please chime in   )
> 
> If she's been eating this way for a long time her metabolism is probably compromised.  She definitely needs to increase her meal frequency, total calories and improve each meals content - but it might be wise for her to gradually increase her calories instead of jumping right away to the right level for her.  It's possible she may gain a couple of pounds during the transition/adjustment to appropriate calorie levels but it's definitely the right thing for her to do.  (think long term here)
> 
> and for sure - she should read the stickies at the top of the nutrition forum.


Yes   You know I don't need to chime in.  You know this stuff too


----------

